# pour valoir ce que de droit



## chatnoir

Bonjour chers amis!

Comment pourrais-je traduire en espagnol l'expression "*Fait pour valoir ce que de droit*" qui apparait en pied d'une attestation?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!

*NOTE DE MODÉRATION / NOTA DE MODERACIÓN*
Vous trouverez dans le  message 31 l'ensemble des expressions juridiques espagnoles proposées dans ce fil.
Encontraréis en el  mensaje 31 el conjunto de las expresiones jurídicas españolas propuestas a lo largo de este hilo.
 Gracias a todos los que han participado.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## nema

Bonjour chatnoir!
En una traducción de español a francés de un certificado aparecía esta expresión al final: "... a los efectos a que en derecho hubiere lugar." No encontraba el equivalente en francés, pero creo que se aproxima bastante a tu expresión.

Espero que te ayude

Hasta luego


----------



## chatnoir

Perfecto!

Muchas gracias Nema


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

*A los efectos oportunos*: pour servir et valoir ce que droit

Creo que también te puede servir.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Justina

hola, ¿alguien me puede traducir esta frase hecha para una carta de recomendación o similar? gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Justina,

La frase jurídica correspondiente en español es: "a los efectos oportunos".

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## lrg1978

Hola,

esta expresión me aparece en un texto legal, pero no como "faire valoir ce que de droit", sino en medio de una frase, con lo cual supongo que tendrá también un significado general.

Contexto:
Vous faites valoir que X vous a reconnu une incapacité permanente totale.

"Usted alega que X le ha reconocido una incapacidad permanente total". 

¿Alguna otra opción? No estoy segura de que transmita el significado totalmente.

Gracias


----------



## lrg1978

Hola,

finalmente lo he resuelto por otro lado. En IATE lo traducen como alegación, entre otras.

Saludos


----------



## psycoangel

Bonsoir! Comment traduiriez-vous cette phrase concernant au langage juridique et plus concrètement à une attestation:

_..._
_"La présente est établie pour valoir ce que de droit"._
_Fait à Genève le 9 juillet 1979._

_                                    Monsieur X_

Merci d'avance.​


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Se extiende la presente para surtir los efectos que proceda.*
Un saludo


----------



## psycoangel

Muchas gracias.
Y disculpas por no haber consultado antes "droit".


----------



## Xiaolang Lee

Hola a todos chicas/os:

Tengo un problemón y es urgente. Tengo que entregar una traducción antes de las 11 de la mañana y me he atorado en la última frase, es una frase de cierre de un documento legal para dar constancia de la legalidad del mismo, pero no se me ocurre como ponerlo en español: Dejo el texto:

_Le présent certificat est délivré, pour servir et valoir ce que droit, la demande de:_

Mi intento:

_El presente certificado está expedido para servir y hacer valer......, la petición de:_

Espero me puedan ayudar a tiempo, el tiempo corre y yo sigo sin saber qué poner, necesito vuestra ayuda muchas gracias por adelantado.


Y FELIZ DÍA INTERNACIONAL DE LA MUJER A TODAS LAS MUJERES DEL FORO !!!!!!!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Se trata de "Valoir ce que *de* droit"

*Pour valoir ce que de droit*", est une locution employée dans un acte écrit dans lequel l'auteur atteste, la réalité soit, d'un fait (témoignage), soit d'une libération (paiement), soit d'une qualité, pour servir de preuve à celui que l'acte concerne. 
Une telle mention n'a de portée qu'en fonction de l'autorité de celui qui l'a rédigée. *Elle n'est souvent qu'une simple clause de style et dans ce cas, elle ne présente en soi aucun intérêt juridique véritable*. 
http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/definition/valoir-ce-que-de-droit.php

Como te corre mucha prisa y no parece que sea demasiado importante me sugieren :
El presente certificado está expedido para servir, ateniéndose al derecho, la petición de :

A ver si llega alguién más a tiempo para darte otra opción.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Xiaolang Lee:
Somos un foro de ayuda pero no nos dedicamos únicamente a traducciones legales.

Podrás encontrar este tipo de información en:
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...z/224138+"ce+que+de+droit"&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=5


¡Esperemos que pronto no haga falta tener un día de la mujer (ni tampoco del hombre) pero todavía queda mucho por hacer!


----------



## Xiaolang Lee

pipasdegirasol said:


> Hola,
> 
> Se trata de "Valoir ce que *de* droit"
> 
> Como te corre mucha prisa y no parece que sea demasiado importante me sugieren :
> El presente certificado está expedido para servir, ateniéndose al derecho, la petición de :
> 
> A ver si llega alguién más a tiempo para darte otra opción.


 
Merci beaucoup !!! La verdad acabo de enterarme que es hasta las doce de la mañana hasta cuando tengo de límite, así que hay algo más de chance para que puedan seguir ayudándome, la verdad que si llega la hora y no hay nada que sea más oficial de acuerdo a los textos administrativos o judiciales españoles, pondré tu opción "pipas de girasol" porque la verdad recoge el sentido de la frase, aunque no se exactamente oficial de los textos. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se puede traducir también por: *y para que conste*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
J'ai souvent trouvé: *Para que surta (produzca) los efectos que* *proceda* qui correspond au français "pour valoir ce que...".
Tu peux même dire: *Para que conste y surta....
*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pese a que ya son más de las 12 y que probablemente a* Xiaolang Lee*/*Cenicienta *ya le cerraron el chiringuito, propongo otra formulación:

* - para que sirva y conste a los efectos legales*


----------



## Nanon

También he visto éstas:



> Se expide la presente [constancia] para los fines legales a que haya lugar, en la ciudad de xxx a los yyy días del mes de ... de ...
> Se expide la presente para los fines pertinentes...
> certificación que se expide para los fines legales consiguientes...


----------



## Xiaolang Lee

Hola a todos muchísimas gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda. Estuvimos dicutiendo sobre el asunto y al final lo dejamos como "Y para que conste a los efectos oportunos" pero esa misma fórmula en derecho administrativo se recoge de muchas otras maneras, una de ellas la que he propuesto, así que muchísimas gracias porque me sacaron de un apurazo, simeore estáis ahí para cuando el traductor necesita una mano amiga.

Un saludo,

Xiaolang Lee


----------



## Arai

Hola:

¿Cómo traduciríais esto?:

_La présente est établie pour servir et faire vauloir ce que de droit._

Creo que la idea es ésta, pero no sé cómo traducirla:

_El presente documento_ _tiene carácter legal y otorga los derechos que se desprenden de él..._

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Arai

Muchas gracias por traerlo aquí. Estaba algo agoabiada y ni me he acordado del buscador).


----------



## max rokansky

Buenas noches,

Necesito traducir la expresión "pour servir et valoir ce que de droit".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que equivale a nuestro:

"Para que surta sus efectos donde proceda"


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

max rokansky said:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Necesito traducir la expresión "pour servir et valoir ce que de droit".
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 

Aunque no diga A QUI DE DROIT, entiendo que este es el significado. PROPONGO:

Para servir y valer a quien de derecho.

Como es un termino juridico, espera otras opiniones, pero creo haberlo visto escrito asi antes.

Iben Xavier

PS: Omito los acentos pues en este laptop el teclado es americano. Verificalos.  oK?


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Pinairun said:


> Creo que equivale a nuestro:
> 
> "Para que surta sus efectos donde proceda"


 

Creo que tu proposicion es la mas exacta, olviden la mia.

Iben Xavier


----------



## Pinairun

De todas formas, la fórmula completa sería:

"para que conste y surta los efectos oportunos donde proceda"


----------



## juliagüell

Hola max rokansky,
En tradución jurídica la expresión "pour servir et faire valoir ce que de droit", significa "para ser presentado/a ante quien corresponda".
Espero que te sirva! Saludos
Julia


----------



## max rokansky

Muchísimas gracias a todos, máquinas, me habéis sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## jontxu82

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire une traduction à l´espagnol mais je ne connais pas la signification de la phrase suivante:

"*Cette procuration lui est servie pour valoir ce que de droit"*

*Est-ce que quelqu´un peut m´aider?*

*Mercis d´abord!!*


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Ya que esta pregunta ha sido contestada en varias ocasiones a lo largo de este hilo, éste se cierra y no admitirá nueva pregunta.

Resumiré aquí las distintas fórmulas jurídicas habituales que fueron propuestas:




> *1. a los efectos a que en derecho hubiere lugar;
> 2. a los efectos oportunos;
> 3. y para que conste;
> 4. para que surta (produzca) los efectos que proceda;
> 5. para que sirva y conste a los efectos legales;
> 6. para los fines pertinentes;
> 7. para que surta sus efectos donde proceda;
> 8. para ser presentado/a ante quien corresponda*


 
Muchas gracias a todos los que ayudaron a resolver la frase. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Tal

En una traducción de un certificado, a pie de página aparece esta nota:
"Cette attestation este delivrée por servir et valoir CE que de droit." No la entiendo muy bien, a ver si podéis echarme una mano. Gracias.


----------



## TheAlien

"Ce que de droit" es una expresion utilizada por los juristas. Significa algo como "por los derechos implicados". No conozco el equivalente en espanol, sino en http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/pour-valoir-ce-que-de-droit.179238/ se ha dado : "... a los efectos a que en derecho hubiere lugar."


----------



## Tal

De acuerdo. ¡Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## TheAlien

De nada.


----------



## Oceanest

Lo hemos discutido en el trabajo (hospital transfronterizo francocatalán) y nuestra traducción es:
- 'a los efectos que sean oportunos'
- 'para los efectos a que haya lugar'

En mi caso, he optado por la segunda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Gévy said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Ya que esta pregunta ha sido contestada en varias ocasiones a lo largo de este hilo, éste se cierra y no admitirá nueva pregunta.
> 
> Resumiré aquí las distintas fórmulas jurídicas habituales que fueron propuestas:
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos los que ayudaron a resolver la frase.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy (moderadora)


Aquí encontraréis las posibles traducciones. El castellano permite poder elegir la que nos parezca la más adecuada al contexto.


----------

